# I'm new - and so is my puppy!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself since I'm new to the forum. I'm Natalie, and the handsome little man in the picture with me is Roscoe! Me, Roscoe and his wonderful daddy, Tim, live in Miami.

My family back home in Vancouver is also proud to be owned by our 4.5 year old Hav, Maddie.

So, I guess you could say I have MHS


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Natalie and Roscoe! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, you definitely qualify for MHS! Welcome to the Forum and thanks for posting the photos -- what a cute puppy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Natalie!

Roscoe is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:welcome:

Roscoe is adorable!!
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Natalie!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello! What a cutie!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome! Way way cute boy!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Roscoe is adorable!!! Love his name, too!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Roscoe is cute as a button - welcome!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Roscoe is a doll!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Roscoe is adorable and reminds me of Pixie's coloring when she was his age. Welcome!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Natalie - He's soooo cute! Welcome to a great forum!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello there Roscoe! You too Natalie! Welcome to a very friendly forum.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Natalie  Welcome to the forum! Love Roscoe's coloring he's a doll


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie he is. Enjoy every minute with Roscoe. Remember how fast it goes before they're all grown up. 

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Natalie! Roscoe is very cute, he looks a lot like my Murphy.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little sweetheart! Beautiful picture of both of you : )


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! He sure is cute. I can smell the puppy breath.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Way too cute!!*

Hi Natalie:
Roscoe is adorable! I remember when Beanie was that young; time goes fast...enjoy every minute! He has beautiful coloring!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

What a cutie...I did a double take when I read your post...my mama's name was Natalie and my paternal grandfather's was Roscoe!!!! :faint:

Welcome to the Hav forum!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Natalie and Roscoe! He is PRECIOUS!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome natalie and roscoe. what a handsome man.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Natalie and Roscoe! He is adorable! So, you're Canadian, eh?  I guess you must be enjoying all that sun in Miami, compared to rainy Vancouver! lol 

Can't wait to read more about you.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, guys!
Roscoe met Maddie over the holidays and while she was kind of annoyed with him at first, by the end of the week they had become great friends! I will upload some pics tomorrow


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------

